# What type of cichlid is this guy?



## crosfire35 (Sep 9, 2014)

Not sure what kind of chiclid I have acquired.
Hes about 3" long, white with blue spots and black vertical stripes....
I know its hard to guess from that description, so I will post a picture tomorrow when I have a better camera.

Any information would be great!

Thanks! i'm new here


----------



## crosfire35 (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is a picture of the little guy i think hes about 2-1/2 inches and the spots are orange-ish red


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe a juvenile Parachromis, such as a dovii... not clear on the species though.


----------



## crosfire35 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the imput, Any idea about what I can put with him? Honestly *** forgotten the name of the little guy, but I remember him talking about teeth when he grows?? and now that I have a newely aquired 55gallon I was thinking about potential tankmates. Right now I have 3 crayfish and him.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

They might have been called a "Jaguar" or "Wolf" fish? Either way, a male Jag gets to 16" and a Wolf gets to 24". These are very aggressive fish. A 55 gallon won't suffice for one, and it would kill anything anyway.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

It is not a _Parachromis_, but it is a Central American. I'm thinking ex_Cichlasoma istlanum_ or _grammodes_, and I'm leaning toward _grammodes_. As a single, either of these might survive in a 55, but would never be comfortable. And both can be pretty aggressive. Crayfish will eventually be food.


----------



## crosfire35 (Sep 9, 2014)

Its definatly Grammodes... Oh no!! Im gonna have to return him.... I wanted a community cichlid tank not this monster of a fish ! Im gonna see if i can give him back today.. so frustrating dealing with uneducated pet store people.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

crosfire35 said:


> Its definatly Grammodes...


+1 


crosfire35 said:


> frustrating dealing with uneducated pet store people.


No you can never count on anyone at a pet shop. It's up to you to educate yourself and know what you are purchasing. Never mind young kids working at a box store....even independent owners of a pet shop knew less about cichlids then I did as a 10 year old kid!! I' am not exaggerating.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

BC in SK said:


> crosfire35 said:
> 
> 
> > Its definatly Grammodes...
> ...


Of course it varies from place to place. Unfortunately there are no longer any real independent stores where I live, but over the years pet shop owners were often the worst for saying odd things to people... either a sort of arrogance or an attitude of can't be bothered, just buy something or anything. Asking online sellers simple questions, I've got some utterly bizarre answers from some... sort of an attitude of whatever does it matter, just buy something or don't bother them.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

noki said:


> Of course it varies from place to place.


Yes, true enough.
Point is, you really can't suppose they know more then hobbyists who are specialized and obsessed with cichlids.


----------

